# Ambit Model U10C018 Cable Modem issue.



## unixsac (Dec 25, 2007)

ISP Time Warner Cable, I just got this modem for only 4 months and for the last couples day it act up again, the "Ready" light will be slow blinking green after 1-2 hours using, suffing web usually took 1 hour and 30 min to get it blinking if i play game or download 2 file at the same time the "Ready" light is blinking and lose connection but somehow the Sync light is solid. I had to unplug the power and replug the power in order to get online again. I check out information about the modem it say Slow Blink meaning Downstream is Locked. Do you think it's another defective modem?


----------



## unixsac (Dec 25, 2007)

this is what the Cable Modem Event Log.

Time Not Established Time Not Established 3 Critical (3) 68000300 DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response. 
Time Not Established Time Not Established 1 Critical (3) 68000100 DHCP FAILED - Discover sent, no offer received 
Time Not Established Time Not Established 4 Critical (3) 68000300 DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response. 
Fri Aug 08 07:05:25 2008 Fri Aug 08 07:05:25 2008 1 Critical (3) 82000500 Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ... 
Time Not Established Time Not Established 25 Critical (3) 68000300 DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response. 
Wed Aug 06 23:34:12 2008 Wed Aug 06 23:34:12 2008 1 Critical (3) 82000500 Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ... 
Time Not Established Time Not Established 2 Critical (3) 68000300 DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response. 
Time Not Established Time Not Established 1 Critical (3) 84000100 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/Q... 
Wed Aug 06 09:19:02 2008 Wed Aug 06 09:19:02 2008 3 Critical (3) 85000100 No UCD's Received - Timeout 
Wed Aug 06 09:18:24 2008 Wed Aug 06 09:18:24 2008 1 Critical (3) 82000400 Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un... 
Thu Aug 07 11:23:48 2008 Thu Aug 07 11:23:48 2008 56 Critical (3) 84000200 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC f... 
Wed Aug 06 08:58:05 2008 Wed Aug 06 08:58:05 2008 3 Critical (3) 82000500 Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ... 
Mon Aug 04 08:13:08 2008 Mon Aug 04 08:13:08 2008 10 Critical (3) 82000500 Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ... 
Fri Aug 01 08:08:05 2008 Fri Aug 01 08:08:05 2008 1 Critical (3) 68000300 DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response. 
Fri Aug 01 08:07:57 2008 Fri Aug 01 08:07:57 2008 2 Critical (3) 82000200 No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out 
Fri Aug 01 08:07:51 2008 Fri Aug 01 08:07:51 2008 1 Critical (3) 82000400 Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un... 
Time Not Established Time Not Established 2 Critical (3) 68000300 DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response. 
Time Not Established Time Not Established 1 Critical (3) 68000100 DHCP FAILED - Discover sent, no offer received 
Time Not Established Time Not Established 1 Critical (3) 82000400 Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un... 
Time Not Established Time Not Established 6 Critical (3) 68000100 DHCP FAILED - Discover sent, no offer received 
Time Not Established Time Not Established 1 Critical (3) 68000300 DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response. 
Sat Jul 26 11:08:12 2008 Sat Jul 26 11:08:12 2008 11 Critical (3) 82000500 Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ... 
Time Not Established Time Not Established 1 Critical (3) 68000300 DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response. 
Sun Jul 20 05:28:55 2008 Sun Jul 20 05:28:55 2008 1 Critical (3) 82000500 Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ... 
Sat Jul 19 20:45:23 2008 Sat Jul 19 20:45:23 2008 1 Critical (3) 82000500 Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ... 
Sat Jul 19 09:30:54 2008 Sat Jul 19 09:30:54 2008 1 Critical (3) 82000500 Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ... 
Sat Jul 19 09:20:34 2008 Sat Jul 19 09:20:34 2008 1 Critical (3) 82000500 Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ... 
Sat Jul 19 03:55:31 2008 Sat Jul 19 03:55:31 2008 1 Critical (3) 82000500 Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ... 
Fri Jul 18 02:26:04 2008 Fri Jul 18 02:26:04 2008 1 Critical (3) 82000500 Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ... 
Tue Jul 15 08:02:44 2008 Tue Jul 15 08:02:44 2008 1 Critical (3) 82000500 Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ... 
Tue Jul 15 07:33:27 2008 Tue Jul 15 07:33:27 2008 1 Critical (3) 82000500 Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ... 
Tue Jul 15 07:28:07 2008 Tue Jul 15 07:28:07 2008 1 Critical (3) 82000500 Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This is an ISP issue, that's why you need to contact for a solution.


----------



## unixsac (Dec 25, 2007)

I just exchange a maybe brand new version of the old Abit. Never the less the old one when i play game and download the light is blinking let see the new one. Oh btw i ask TWC they say they charge me $10 for rental modem omg.


----------



## unixsac (Dec 25, 2007)

Problem still there, i cal up the ISP and they check it out and it was clean, they told me to call back 1 week if the problem still occur. Im starting to thinking it my Linksys Wireless G Router cause the problem, I never had a problem when i use wire linksys router but until i use linksys router the problem that is where it start. =S


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some things you can try here.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------

